# Np 12-27-17



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hadn’t seen Whiting (myself) in 10 days. Nothing going on from 9-12 today, but things escalated quickly. 50 yards down guy hits a beautiful slot red at 25”. I know, because he needed me to measure. Soon after, I have the pleasure of watching my pier neighbor 10 yards down reel in a 14” Pompano. How do I know you ask? Yeah, because I was asked to measure him as well. Did I mention I was rigged and dropped for Pomp’s for 4 hours previous and this guy shows up for Whiting and nails his 15 minutes in?!!! ARGGHHHHH

Wasn’t a total loss, as stated, the Whiting did return, and was able to grab two before heading out... and before anyone else needed a measurement!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

wtg and reward for your perseverance.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Today was better. Blue was caught for variety sake . Good to to talk to quite a few regulars while I was fighting off the birds, including a forum member.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

TY for that report...see any sheeps ? We're gonna plunge like a pirate Monday at pier.... might check Sat morn for my sheeps. TY again for that update....Happy new year !!!


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

No Sheep, and I was definitely looking, kept the line near the pylons, but didn't venture down towards the Octagon. I've seen 3 nice Reds come up over the past 3 days though, one slot, 2 over. Both right at about halfway down the pier. Pompano have been coming a little more regularly as well.




softbutchharley said:


> TY for that report...see any sheeps ? We're gonna plunge like a pirate Monday at pier.... might check Sat morn for my sheeps. TY again for that update....Happy new year !!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice . Which pier


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Navarre.



specktackler57 said:


> Nice . Which pier


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Stud sized whiting yesterday at NP...I have plenty so enjoyed catch and give and taking some time with some youngsters to share techniques and methods that were shared with me to catch successfully large whiting. Ready to stay in a week and snub the weather !! Also a severe case of the blues yesterday morning (8-10) at NP . Idiot proof (the way I like it) blues running about and hitting anything thrown. Fun tug on the rod !!


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Blues were stud sized today crashing shore (at least I think they were). I was pretty far away, but crew near the camera pole were pulling them up, big boys. Bonita were still coming up Octagon end, and I was the guy in the middle catching nothing but a cold. Did get one tag, but they latched on to the shrimp for a small run but didn't take the hook. Nothing else spotted.

But while I was trapped due to the parade on the way out, stopped in at the new restaurant/bar... killer BBQ sandwich and amazing Gumbo! Way better than Boussards/East River.

Going to give 3 mile a shot in the morning in the Yak.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice whiting!


----------

